# Dirt/North Shore Spot in Habitzheim



## DAkka (23. September 2010)

Gudeee

bei Bikeparkmap.de ist ein Spot in Habitzheim/Otzberg eingetragen.
http://www.bikeparkmap.de/de/view/164/deutschland/dirtpark-otzberg

Auf GoogleEarth sind auch noch andere Bilder zu sehen.
Allerdings sind alle gefundenen Infos von 2006/07. 

Weiß einer ob da noch was an Nort Shores steht ?
An die dort angegeben Mailadresse hab ich schon geschrieben, es kam aber noch keine Antwort.

Greetz


----------



## noon (23. September 2010)

Nein da steht nichts mehr, musste alles aus Sicherheitsgründen abgebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAkka (24. September 2010)

Na toll...

Danke für die Info !


----------

